# Hotchkis Rear Air Bag for 67 GTO Question



## GreenMachine (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys I'm kind of confused about how these rear air bags work. Right Now I have the air shocks, they give me the ability to raise and lower the rear of the car. When the airshocks have no air pressure in them the rear is slamed and sags way too much for my liking, but when they are 90% filled I like the rear's ride height.

So my question is this, I've read that the air bags DON'T raise or lower the rear ride height...so how does that work? The springs hold up the car? If that's correct then in my case the back of the car will be slammed correct? How would I go about lifting the ride height then? Stiffer springs= harsher ride?

Anyone have ideas?

Hotchkis Rear Air Bags- Help Control Sagging, Wheel Hop, Improves Traction.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Those bags are identical to the Air Lift bags that Rukee is using on his '65 and I am using on my '94 4Runner. They DO lift the vehicle depending on the amount of air. The Air Lift's I have operate at about 8psi for stock ride height, or up to 32psi for full lift. I inflate mine to about 25 PSI when I have my truck loaded to the gills for wheeling and camping off-road. They work wonders at keeping my ground clearance where it should be with a full load. I recommend using a separate air line for each bag....that way, they can be tuned, and the vehicle corners flatter, as the pressure doesn't transfer from side to side. Mine have been trouble free for 10 years, and I recommend them. Way better ride and control than air shocks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes they will lift the rear, but not to the extent of an air shock. I use them to keep the rear end from dropping under hard acceleration and keeping the tires from rubbing. They do a great job without jacking the rear end of the car way up like air shocks do. They work great and have had them in for probably 15+ years.


----------



## GreenMachine (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, Do any of you guys know how many inches of lift the airbags offer? also I'm assuming you guys just have an air nipple in the trunk like the air shocks and just use a compressor or gas station to adjust the psi?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GreenMachine said:


> Thanks guys, Do any of you guys know how many inches of lift the airbags offer? also I'm assuming you guys just have an air nipple in the trunk like the air shocks and just use a compressor or gas station to adjust the psi?


Like I said, more then lift~ it provides stability, but they will lift the rear a couple 2-3 inches. I like the ability to make the car carry a load without jacking up the rear end sky high like air shocks do. Yes, I have a single fill nipple I put into one of the existing holes in the rear frame rail.


----------



## GreenMachine (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys I think I may go with these in the near future. Seems like a good upgrade.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Air shocks are NOT good for the ride or the shock towers (upper mounting points)....the best way to adjust the ride height is with custom springs. You can get them with a "taller" ride and keep the rate where you like it. About $200 I think...Eaton Spring Company Eaton Detroit Spring Home good stuff! Then add a good pair of shocks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Air bags and air shocks are not the same animal, pun intended. The air bags go inside the coil springs and put zero stress on the shock towers. My vote is to go with the bags. They're effective, durable, adjustable, and don't ruin the ride.


----------

